
Apple and Customs stole my batteries, that they won't even provide to AASPs - protomyth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVL65qwBGnw
======
ObsoleteNerd
The ending was quite inspiring. He's not backing down, and is willing to take
this to court. It could end up being a pretty big case considering he's not
exactly a no-one, and should be able to rally up some pretty big support if it
does go to court.

------
quizme2000
Long time watcher of LR, he's been calling out a$$le on their shitty behavior
for awhile. The right to repair fight is going to go red hot next year. A$$le
is quickly moving to refusing all repairs and bricking anything that is
repaired.

The main issue is not that a$$le does this, but they do set an industry
standard (e.g. killing headphone jacks to sell ear tampons). John D$$re, $ony,
and a few others have been trying to do this quietly, but a$$le is starting to
do it in the open now. $ chars used to avoid copyright claims against free
speech.

~~~
thatguy0900
I really hope the $ doesn't catch on again, I thought it was dumb in Microsoft
but at least they actually had an s

~~~
quizme2000
Sorry that was just me being irritated, and not very clever.

